# [email protected] and Buck Again



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

This is just the ultimate worst announcer pair there ever was...other than that may no cow graze the tundra at Lambeau Field. Just a little pun for those who know the deal.  btw thats Joe Buck


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Clearly you have never had to suffer through Phil Simmsand Jim Nance.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

I will take Buck-Aikman and Simms-Nance over any of the other pairings on FOX, CBS or ESPN. Go listen to that dope Gruden, or Albert, Johnston and Siragusa or Brennaman and whomever if you really want to hear terrible broadcasting.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

AS a very long time NFL viewer - Most announcers (teams) are Stiff's (includes) current Troy & Buck - Gruden is more like entertainment along the lines of Maden - making the Term Color Man for better viewing. Now if we could rid ourselves of all the Gumballs that would be a real improvement.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

He doesn't do football, but IMO, Tim McCarver is the worst ever. Second was the often drunk Sumerall.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Troy and Buck aren't that bad are they? My favorite by far is Al Michaels and Cris Collinsworth, what I like about Collinsworth is he really does know football. If you want a ****ty announcer try Brent Musburger college football. Total crap.....


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

The worst announcer in sports
Bill Walton
Ugh
He sounds like he has ADD 
Never talks about the game he's doing

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

I have been known to press the green button to rid my ears of Joe Buck. Truly the worst announcer on TV, by far.


----------



## TravelFan1 (Apr 1, 2009)

My biggest gripe about Buck/Aikman pair is having a clear Cowgirls fan in Aikman calling a comgirls game. He cannot contain himself during the games that the cowboys are playing. Unlike, say, Bob Papa when he used to call for NFL Network - Pappa is the usual G-men radio broadcaster but no one complained about him cheering for the G-men on the NFL Network games.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

ejbvt said:


> I have been known to press the green button to rid my ears of Joe Buck. Truly the worst announcer on TV, by far.


Clearly you never listen to Brent Musburger because theres no comparison.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

ARKDTVfan said:


> The worst announcer in sports
> Bill Walton
> Ugh
> He sounds like he has ADD
> ...


Bill Walton and Musburger are in the same ballpark.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

TravelFan1 said:


> My biggest gripe about Buck/Aikman pair is having a clear Cowgirls fan in Aikman calling a comgirls game. He cannot contain himself during the games that the cowboys are playing. Unlike, say, Bob Papa when he used to call for NFL Network - Pappa is the usual G-men radio broadcaster but no one complained about him cheering for the G-men on the NFL Network games.


I could hear Troy crying during the Giants' last two Super Bowl runs.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

camo said:


> Clearly you never listen to Brent Musburger because theres no comparison.


He doesn't bother me. No one is worse than Joe Buck.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Chick Hearn was probably better at football than any of today's announcers. And yeah he was know for basketball. . I still miss him. I hope Vinny lasts forever. Id love to hear him do the Green Bay game. Can you imagine?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I am moving this to the Sports Programming and Events section of the site, this has nothing to do with DIRECTV.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Sunday Ticket subscribers should be able to stream playoff games on their phones/tablets. The whole streaming of Sunday Ticket Max is a waste of money - games that are shown at 4/4:30 are usually widely distributed, and good games even with Buck, but we can't stream them because they are on "local" stations. Sorry - if you live in VT and the 49ers and Cowboys are playing, there is NOTHING LOCAL about that. Most of the games I want to stream are not watchable on the go.

There. It's related to Directv now.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

By the way, I get the feeling everyone is forgetting Dick Vitale in deciding who is the worst announcer in all of sports...


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Chris Collinsworth and Greg Gumbel. It gets no worse than that. It just can't.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't know... I see people gripe a lot about various announcers... but I can't think of anyone I actually hate. Some are better than others, but none that I hate... I just tune out the ones I like the least.

I will say, though, that whenever I'm paying attention to an NBA game and Jeff Van Gundy is on, I'll stop and listen. He will bring up some of the most random BUT pertinent things to comment on during the game... they will be tangents to be sure, but related to action on the court! I enjoy the games he works.

Outside of that, and I know some are better than others, I can't say I hate anyone enough that it ever ruins a game for me.

I will say, though... some years ago there was a computer version of a Monday Night Football game and it had Dierdorf, Michaels, and I forget the 3rd name... but anyway if you played the game up-tempo like I did and were quick to snap the next play... I would be two plays ahead of what the announcer was talking about  It made me laugh to hear the game narrating a play from two snaps ago and going overboard in doing so... and it was funny because it was so realistic of some of the games where it seems like the announcers aren't watching the same game I am!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I don't know... I see people gripe a lot about various announcers... but I can't think of anyone I actually hate. Some are better than others, but none that I hate... I just tune out the ones I like the least.
> 
> I will say, though, that whenever I'm paying attention to an NBA game and Jeff Van Gundy is on, I'll stop and listen. He will bring up some of the most random BUT pertinent things to comment on during the game... they will be tangents to be sure, but related to action on the court! I enjoy the games he works.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I dont really hate any either. And there are few I can't stand at all.... I can not stand Dick Vitaile, have to turn the station or kill the sound immediately.... Hes just so bad...


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

How funny that the Milwaukee Journal ran an article "Joe Buck & Troy Aikman love the Packers, really"...I guess Fox has heard from plenty of Packer fans about how they will act come Sunday. Chris Christie needs to stay home, thats another story.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

inkahauts said:


> By the way, I get the feeling everyone is forgetting Dick Vitale in deciding who is the worst announcer in all of sports...


GREAT point - I can usually avoid him with ACC Network feeds, but not always. If Joe Buck is #1 for sucking, Dick Vitale is certainly #2.


----------

